# Should the US implement Universal Healthcare?



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

Inguz said:


> Not from USA, but healthcare is a human right.


The only rights you have are the rights that the people who rule over you allow you to have. If those in power do not want you to have universal healthcare, you won't.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

JamesSteal said:


> The only rights you have are the rights that the people who rule over you allow you to have. If those in power do not want you to have universal healthcare, you won't.


UN says otherwise.



> Article 25.
> 
> (1) Everyone has the right to a standard of living adequate for the health and well-being of himself and of his family, including food, clothing, housing and medical care and necessary social services, and the right to security in the event of unemployment, sickness, disability, widowhood, old age or other lack of livelihood in circumstances beyond his control.


The Universal Declaration of Human Rights


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

Inguz said:


> UN says otherwise.
> 
> 
> The Universal Declaration of Human Rights


A declaration doesn't mean anything. Military force beats bureaucratic paper.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

JamesSteal said:


> A declaration doesn't mean anything. Military force beats bureaucratic paper.


Then why not just shoot people who are in dire need of medical aid? Would save a lot of money.


----------



## Kaitlin Lilith (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes.
I don't think that the amount of money you make should determine whether or not you receive preventative care or treatment for severe illnesses. It's barbaric, inefficient, and _embarrassing_.
How can we claim to be a first-world country if we let people bankrupt themselves paying for chemotherapy?


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

maybe you should first find housing for your own war veterans


----------



## Kaitlin Lilith (Aug 13, 2013)

Sai said:


> maybe you should first find housing for your own war veterans


Who's to say we can't do both? We're not limited to fixing one problem.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Kaitlin Lilith said:


> How can we claim to be a first-world country if we let people bankrupt themselves paying for chemotherapy?


Or have to beg for money in the form of benefits and other fundraisers. I find it ridiculous that anyone has to have a benefit thrown for them to scrape together money for their treatment. Why can't we have a system that we can cover everyone in an efficient way like the rest of the Western World has?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't need government to make things better, in fact it never has.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Helweh18 said:


> Should the US implement universal healthcare?


could you elaborate on what you mean by "universal"?


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think healthcare needs to be fixed but I don't know how to fix it. Just get the government out. They're supposed to create jobs, not tax them so much they're forced to cut back.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Antipode said:


> But you don't see food prices lowering once supply runs low--but oh wait, food is natural necessity for man! How can this barbaric process continue?
> 
> I understand America is leaning towards a more liberal society, and I honestly don't care where it leans, but if you want something, you work for it. It is the most basic nature of human.


This argument irks me quite a bit. By this logic that we should be creating a system to the most basic nature of human, then anything goes as far as causality because anything that happens is meant to happen. Chaos theory.

Of course, if you're not a determinist, then the basic nature of human isn't work=moar stuff, because it's not universal. If it's not a universal effect, then it's not the base. Universal to all humans is the trait that they are human. Beyond that, we aren't limiting ourselves to humans, and thus, reach for other things, such as the fact that we're made of carbon, and even further, protons.

It just doesn't make sense to be accommodating by saying that we are ALL naturally to work and have that progressively correlate with the bettering of conditions. It's not basic human nature. It's not even basic nature as there's no such objective thing as better conditions. Perhaps I'm simply misunderstanding this part, but that's what comes off from this selection to those who read it. Perhaps a revision is necessary.


----------



## LadyD (Mar 13, 2013)

Changed my mind about sharing. I'm sure it was all terribly uninteresting anyway. :kitteh:


----------



## Anfie24 (Dec 25, 2013)

*yes.*


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, I like the way it is now.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm in favor of single payer insurance.
The U.S. system is very backwards.
If you have the money, you can buy good health care.
If not... you go into debt or become homeless...
if you have lots of friends, they'll do a fundraiser for you...
but not everyone is that popular...
So people go without routine checkups because they are uninsured...
and when their illness is discovered, it's in an advanced stage...
the United States is a rich country...
but not the healthiest...
it rates 51st in life expectancy...
we could have a better, less expensive health care system that covers everyone...
but we want to keep our money in our pocket...
odd set of priorities...


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I am supportive of universal healthcare, but I don't like the way that Obamacare has been implemented.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone who can't afford healthcare or doesn't have insurance, should have it provided through a government program. Just like stuff like housing and food is. We actually have a lot of those programs and spend a ton on them. They cover most people who fall through the cracks. I have worked first hand with them. A larger problem is the ridiculous cost of everything in the healthcare industry. That is gonna have to be addressed. I'm not even gonna pretend to know how to solve that issue. That is the problem really. Nobody is an expert really. It is multidisciplinary and such a complex system, nobody knows what to do. No single person.. no single profession.


----------



## wumbolord (Dec 26, 2013)

I think we should all have the right to universal health care, but we'd have to change a few things first. 
If we're all under the same insurance plan people shouldn't have the right to make unhealthy decisions.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

wumbolord said:


> I think we should all have the right to universal health care, but we'd have to change a few things first.
> If we're all under the same insurance plan people shouldn't have the right to make unhealthy decisions.


How would you enforce people not making healthy decisions?


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP male, US citizen, late 40s

Yes


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I ain't paying for no aliens, yeah!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I would somehow like to see that all get access to healthcare (and will gladly pay my fir share of that), at least to a certain minimum. The group can only be as healthy as its weakest. If the poor are loaded with TB etc, they serve as a reservoir of infection for the rest. Likewise, acts committed by severely mentally ill are not necessarily only carried out against the uninsured.

HOW is a big question, though. Our govt does not have a terrific track record.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Healthcare, I like.


----------

